# What Stabilizer you running this year?



## Arkarcher (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm looking to change and just wondering what you all use?

Thanks


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

B-Stinger Premier Plus!


----------



## g2imagery (Nov 28, 2010)

Doinker


----------



## SARASR (Oct 30, 2009)

I have been very Happy with my DeadCenterarchery stab.:thumbs_up


----------



## super* (Jan 26, 2008)

NY911 said:


> B-Stinger Premier Plus!


Shinyy!


----------



## apache64D (Aug 30, 2010)

Posten


----------



## 5ringking (May 25, 2005)

Going to stick with my Shrewds


----------



## 3dshooter25 (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm running B-Stinger Premeir Plus rods. I've shot the original premier rods since 2009 and I'm excited to see what the premier plus rods can do this year. I have a 30" front rod with 8 ounces and a 12" side rod with 15 ounces on My Apex 8.


----------



## Trykon Mike (Aug 25, 2007)

Doinker Platinum


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

super* said:


> Shinyy!


ALOT of time with Mother's Aluminum Polish! LOL....this very same set of bars WAS spraypainted black for deer season.


----------



## Angler62002 (Mar 2, 2010)

Bernies steadylizer carbon with silver 8oz. Weight 12"


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

NY911 said:


> ALOT of time with Mother's Aluminum Polish! LOL....this very same set of bars WAS spraypainted black for deer season.


you overdosed those stingers with mothers


----------



## archerymedic79 (Apr 4, 2011)

B-stingers all the way. 30 inch front and 15 inch side.


----------



## possum#1 (Mar 28, 2009)

Bernies stabilizers on all our bows.


----------



## psemadman (Jul 7, 2007)

Bstinger 30" front & 15" side. Best there is imo.


----------



## woodyw333 (Feb 9, 2010)

Stokerized


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

After shooting the "Hive" for a few years, I switched to the new Doinker Platinum Series (33" and 2-12's and the Doinker Platinum V-bar mount). They are the best looking bars I have ever seen (high mod carbon with less resin.....very stiff!!), but more importantly....they are the stiffest bars I have EVER used or seen!! For me, the difference in holding on the "X" is incredible! They are just flat out rock solid...before....during and after the shot!!!


----------



## RoxieTrees (Dec 12, 2011)

Easton ACE. 35" front and 10" side


----------



## coaldigger (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm waiting on mine to arrive - Dead Center Archery 10" with weights. Never tried these...hope I'm not let down:thumbs_up Last 3D & this deer season I used a Trophy Ridge Shock Stop Lite.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

paradigm sos, unless the carbon hammer im going to order ends up being better.


----------



## nickel shooter5 (Dec 26, 2009)

Bee stinger 30" front 2oz , 12" back bar 15oz


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Smooth Stability 33" front and 12" side. LOVE them.


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

I guess that I will be sticking with my Doinker Fatty set. I would like to try the Platinums, but can't justify the extra cash right now. However, I was thinking about ordering a brand new, whole set, of Posten stabs.......you think that would be a good idea? lol

I like my Fatties!


----------



## knox_nate (Dec 27, 2009)

Vendetta


----------



## bowtech-ford (Jan 30, 2008)

rollin old skool with the round style Fuse 30" front and small side bar.... Would love to upgrade, but no $$$$ to do so... some day i'll get some stinger's


----------



## RADAR72 (Feb 16, 2009)

Posten.


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

B Stinger


----------



## ~Spot-Hogg-1~ (Apr 5, 2005)

24" Carbon Blade front and 10" sides for my target setup and 20" B-stinger premier windbar and 10" side on my hunting rig! Like 'em both and can't decide who to commit to so I choose both!


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

*Paradigm RESPONSE for target and 3D, and carbon shadow HAMMER for hunting.* :thumbs_up


----------



## super* (Jan 26, 2008)

NY911 said:


> ALOT of time with Mother's Aluminum Polish! LOL....this very same set of bars WAS spraypainted black for deer season.


would you be intrested in another dream season like yours?


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

super* said:


> would you be intrested in another dream season like yours?


No thanks..in fact once I get my new Supra (after taxes) I will be rattle canning this one black for turkeys.


----------



## hoyt88 (Nov 24, 2008)

Paradigm RESPONSE for target on my strothers moxie, and carbon shadow HAMMER for hunting and 3d bow pse omen.


----------

